# Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani 'Tricolor'



## lingonlei (May 15, 2010)

Yunnan Province in China, found a beautiful centipede.

Perhaps we could call it: Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani 'Tricolor'


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 16, 2010)

The colors on that centipede are absolutely unreal!


----------



## lingonlei (May 16, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> The colors on that centipede are absolutely unreal!


Do not be too absolute


----------



## lingonlei (May 16, 2010)

Found in the border areas between China and Vietnam in 2009

Original: http://bbs.pxtx.com/topic-349116.aspx


----------



## micheldied (May 16, 2010)

Wow! That's a pretty pede!


----------



## ragnew (May 16, 2010)

lingonlei said:


> Do not be too absolute


Haha, I don't think Rick was doubting you in anyway lingonlei. I think he was saying that the pedes colors are amazing! In a good way.... 

The pede looks similar to the Malaysian Jewels (or was it Thai Jewels) that we've seen posted on these borders from time to time!

Awesome animal!


----------



## lingonlei (May 16, 2010)

ragnew said:


> Haha, I don't think Rick was doubting you in anyway lingonlei. I think he was saying that the pedes colors are amazing! In a good way....
> 
> The pede looks similar to the Malaysian Jewels (or was it Thai Jewels) that we've seen posted on these borders from time to time!
> 
> Awesome animal!


Was such

I misunderstood

My English is not good


----------



## lingonlei (May 16, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> The colors on that centipede are absolutely unreal!


I am sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sharpfang (May 16, 2010)

*Very pretty Pede!*

:razz: It has bluish legs - Jason


----------



## JC (May 16, 2010)

Wicked pede!


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (May 16, 2010)

Where can I buy it in China... I am living In Hong Kong


----------



## lingonlei (May 16, 2010)

Jonathan.Hui said:


> Where can I buy it in China... I am living In Hong Kong


I am sorry

This centipede so far found only one

Now fans in a centipede, where he lived in Shanghai


----------



## Galapoheros (May 17, 2010)

Wow that's a neat looking pede, nice colors!


----------



## robd (May 17, 2010)

Wow. This is similar to that "Malaysian Jewel" one I saw on here not too long ago.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 17, 2010)

Wow!  If that is indeed what they are, there seems to be a bit of variation in the legs and where the coloration changes/fades.


----------



## SixShot666 (May 18, 2010)

Great looking centipede you have there!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------

